# 29 Gallon Set Up



## beatking (6 mo ago)

I'm using fine natural gravel with two medium sponge filters along with a Tidal 55 for extra mechanical, biological, and sometimes chemical filtration. All water tests have been fine so far(no fish yet). Waiting till I get everything just right. I am also having a planted tank. Water changes every other day of 30%. Let me know what you think of this arrangement
Thank you.

Steve


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you dosing ammonia to help the cycle? What are your readings? numbers please. Using liquid or test strips<Sounds good so far.


----------



## beatking (6 mo ago)

PH = 7.2
High PH = 7.8
Ammonia = currently 0.0
Nitrite = 0.0
Nitrate = 0.0

Hardness 150 ppm

Using the API Master test kit and API Hardness liquid test it

I haven't added any ammonia to date. I have introduced a bit of fish food daily for about a week.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to add ammonia to 3.0 fish food wont add enough to decompose and raise it but will cause a mess on bottom of tank. Get some ammonia that doesn't have sudsing agent in it.
Pretty large variance in the ph. What is it out of tap. Take a glass of water and let it sit for 24 hours. It will give an accurate reading.


----------



## beatking (6 mo ago)

PH was written incorrectly. PH = 7.6. Have ordered aquarium ammonia and should have it Thursday.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

good deal post pics soon.


----------

